# يعنى إيه



## فيفيان فايز (19 فبراير 2008)

أنا عندى شوية أسماء ومعانى يارب تعجبكم
:36_3_11:
*ثيؤدورا* :تعنى عطية الله
*كاترين* :فى اللغة السريانيه تعن (ذات التيجان الكثيرة)وأما فى اللغة اليونانية فتعنى ( النقية )
*مايفين *:كلمة قبطيه تعنى رائع 
*لوسى* :نور \ منيرة
*سيسيليا* :محبوبة أو مستتره 
*مارسيل* :مشتق من اسم مارثا ويعنى ربه
*أغاثى* :صالحة 
*أنجيل* :خبر سار أو مفرح 
*مونيكا* :وحيده او فريدة 
*رامى* :قوة 
*فيلومينا* :إبنة النور 
*برنابا* :ابن العزاء 
*رفقة* :متصالحة 
*باخوم* :النسر 
*مارجريت* :لؤلؤة 
*رينيه* :متجددة 
*بسنتى* :الاساس 
*مهرائيل* :قوة الله 
*هيلينا *:كلمة يونانيه معناها نور 
*إيمى* :كلمة فرنسيه تعنى محبوبة 
*ناهد *:اسم فارسى معناه الهة الحب والجمال 
*أوجينى* :جليله 
*فيفيان *:تعنى فى اللغة الاتينية المملوءة حياه
:big37:


----------



## s_h (19 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: يعنى إيه*

طب اسم ( تامر ) معناة اية
ليكى جزيل الشكر


----------



## فيفيان فايز (20 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: يعنى إيه*

أوعدك انى هدور على معنى اسم تامر 
بس على فكره الاسماء دى اسماء قديسين عشان كده عرفت معانيها 
لكن ربنا يدبر وألاقى معنى اسم تامر


----------



## s_h (20 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: يعنى إيه*

اوك يا جميل معلش هتعبك معاية 
وشكرا على اهتمامك بالرد


----------



## engy_love_jesus (21 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: يعنى إيه*

وانا انجى يعنى ملاك 
مرسية ياجميل على تعبك


----------



## s_h (21 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: يعنى إيه*



engy_love_jesus قال:


> وانا انجى يعنى ملاك
> مرسية ياجميل على تعبك



متأكدة ان انجى معناة ( ملاك )


----------



## Coptic MarMar (21 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: يعنى إيه*

واناااااااا فين اسمى يا فيفيان...:t32:

ههههههههههههه

ميرسى ياقمر على الموضوع​


----------



## سندباد+اسيوط (21 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: يعنى إيه*

هههههههههههه واننا مش لقى اسمى هنا يافيفان يعنى كدة اسمى مالوش معناة ولا اية   موضوع رائع جدا ربنا بيارك تعب محبتك


----------



## الملك العقرب (13 مارس 2008)

*رد على: يعنى إيه*

ده انتي جبتي اسم من كل لغة و كنيسة حول العالم عشان ترضي جميع الشعوب لو هنتعبك معنا بقي يا فيفيان ممكن تشوفلنا حاجة من اسكندرية كدا لو ينفع يعني ربنا يبارك تعبك


----------

